# hay hauling needed soon, haul from ND to OK



## TravisE (Oct 10, 2011)

have a large quantity of hay to move to western Oklahoma, load in ND at 2-3 diff. places, easy access and not far off I-94 or US hwy 83.
large round bales, approx. 50 loads, u probly can find pipe or some kind of a backhaul also, hay buyer pays trucking and is a good company.
please feel free to email me at 
[email protected]


----------

